# Fish tanks on laminate flooring



## ncutler

Hey guys, I've just been thinking of what would be the best way to setup a fishtank + stand on laminate flooring. I've noticed it likes to split with water quite easily. I've thought of carpet/high absorptive towels to put under it, but as I understand, that can actually draw moisture under the stand that never dries. But perhaps this allows the water to spread over a wider surface rather than pooling, thus it may not damage the laminate.

Has anyone done any research with this?I wonder if just putting towels down over the edges only might be the best?


----------



## Morainy

I haven't tried a tank on a laminate floor, but I have carpet on concrete and can say that the carpet acts like a sponge for any water. It will definitely trap water against your laminate, if you slop water onto it (as I do). Even just putting down a vacuum/siphon with a little water left in the hose can leave quite a puddle.

It would be easier to leave the laminate bare so that at least you can see where the water has spilled and wipe it up right away. But even so, you could end up with splitting or swelling of your boards.

I haven't tried this, but perhaps it's possible to put a plastic pad under your table, a largish one, something like what they use for computers? If you were able to lift it up at the edges and wipe under it, that might help. However, it might not be the prettiest thing.

I'm looking forward to reading the answers you get, as I've wondered the same thing. I've got hardwood floors except in the basement and the main thing keeping me from putting tanks in the rooms with hardwood is that I do seem to slop water around sometimes.


----------



## Kolewolf

I have my tanks on Laminate flooring and have never had any problems but then again I am quite diligent about keeping the water off of it. I have large Bass and Aro's that love to splash and I am just sure to clean it up quickly.


----------



## Adz1

my 110g tank is on laminate and i haven't had any issues with splitting yet.
i am just very diligent about cleaning any water up right away.
i also use a python for water changes less chance for spillage.
i also once closed my fluval 405 wrong once and slow leak water on to the floor.
rude awakening a 6am going to the can.
cleaned it up right away and floor still looks good.


----------



## pacific

Ditto  - My tanks are also on laminate, and haven't had a problem. 

I figure if you're diligent about wiping up any spills, it's no different than washing your floor once in a while. The only trick being to make sure no water gets trapped around the base of your stand, and not wiped up.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Same sitch here.
As long as your floor is level & theres a gap for expansion it should be ok.
If your worried try a test on a few scrap pieces.


----------



## b/p

Got my 120G and wood stand on laminate. Wife bought me a big shamwow type towel and I just lay it down when doing water changes.

I'm echoing other users here: as long as you clean up any spills/splashes diligently it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

So true, I always have a shamwow or towels when doing WC's.


----------



## target

I had my tanks on laminate flooring for over 3 years, overflowed both tanks once each when refilling, spilled about 1 or 2 gallons each time, just wiped it up and moved on. After I moved my tank and stand the floor didn't even show the tiniest bit of damage. As has been said, just clean it up right away if you spill.


----------



## ncutler

Thanks guys.

The idea of a plastic mat came up, but couldn't find a large enough one to fit. I ended up duct taping 2 shamwow towels to the back of the stand about 2" from the bottom, so if any water runs down the back, it will absorb it before it hits the floor. I've noticed some buckling in my living room of the laminate so I believe it's really cheap laminate (higher quality laminate won't buckle in water). My other fishtank is on a carpet ontop of the laminate and it appears to absorb enough that it doesn't create water damage.

I will most likely duct tape the shamwows around the edges and in front to keep the water from hitting the floor. I find I miss spots of water and my flooring is really bad at warping so I want to take the most amount of precaution I can take.


----------



## neven

Currently have my tank on laminate flooring and my two yearold has twice pulled out the intake causing the top third to reverse syphon onto the living room floor. No floor damage, just a lot of towels in the laundry. I've learnt since then and used some emt pipe straps with foam padding to ensure he doesn't move the intake or the outtake again...


----------



## ncutler

I ended up getting one of those gray rubber/tiny bit of carpet basic mats, and pushed it such that the edges up slightly up in the corners of the wall behind the fishtank so if there's a water accident, the water behind the fishtank won't get under the mat.


----------



## spencermoseley

Same here.


----------



## bonniesnyder

I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Mark Brown

If your floor is buckling in the middle, it is a pressure issue, or a sub floor undulation issue. It just so happens that water will only cause localized swelling which generally would not effect the over all integrity of the flooring. Keep an eye on that buckle in the middle of your living room, over time it will cause degradation in the lamination and construction of the interlocking system that keeps that floor together. If you are looking at any long term success with keeping that floor, addressing the issue is paramount. Sorry for my flooring rant but it is in my blood, i am a Floor covering contractor and floors are the one thing i know more about than anything else. If it is a huge concern i could have a look at it, i am in the nanaimo area every day of the week =D


----------



## MEDHBSI

I had about 100g drop on my laminate and the only place that wasn't f'd up was under the tank lol. 4000ln of weight kept it tight.


----------

